# i am at my wits end



## mini horse mania

I have a mini donkey I got 6 months ago from a farm here in NC..supposed to be gentle.great breeder....and very well mannered...if I could wring the lady's neck I would...I traded her a very nice mini stallion for him......well in the past I posted about him killing my mini mare trying to breed her..my husband had to put her down..someone saw it and turned him into the state. Now we have to battle with that.

Now we have moved and donkey has been separated from our horses..he tears down fences...electric wont stop him.(200 mile box on 1 acre).even a 2x6 fence 5 foot tall wont stop him..he climbs it and charges it..he has attacked my hogs and kicked and bit them..shook my goats like ragdolls..i am 2 months pregnnt and the crazy fool kicked me for the first time today.....its ridiculous. ..my husband still wants to keep him....I have almost talked him into getting rid of him...but I don't want someone to have the same problem as us or get hurt....I have officially named him BULLITT. What can I do with this crazy fool ?


----------



## Sandy B

Have you gelded him yet?


----------



## mini horse mania

No...he is 5 years old..I asked the vet would that change much...he told me no....that he was already mature and set in his ways. I bought him to breed with....but I learned that lesson the hard way...


----------



## Norah

Sorry but thats a bunch of BS .... I have a donk, he was gelded late as they are a handfull !!! they are not like horses , and if they want something badly enough they will destroy anything in its path to get it .. Have him gelded immediatly before he ruins your fences , and kills your mares. If you leave him alone gelded or not he will run away tear down your fence , donkeys must have companionship . So either get him another donk once he is gelded , or let him be with your mares. Donkeys are excellent watch dogs ...they will kill pretadors like foxes or cyotes or aggressive dogs if they have entered the field . That being said , they are not so bad to have around . Training training training .... especially on a donk, fair training , not rough , and you will grow to love him : ) this is Willy he is 35 , and huge pain in the neck , but an awesome Donk .


----------



## mini horse mania

So.....once he is gelded...he wont attack the animals anymore? he loves people and is gentle as a kitten to us...even broke to ride!!! His behavior is just horrible with other animals.


----------



## MountainWoman

Jacks for the most part are much harder to handle than mini horses (individuals will vary of course) especially if you haven't raised them and trained them from the time they are young. All the books I've read as well as the breeder of my donkeys recommended against getting a jack unless you have a group of females for his herd and you are experienced in handling jacks. If it were me, I'd geld him immediately but it's not going to be an instant fix for you. Have you called the lady who you traded your mini stallion for and will she take him back? The other thing I was wondering about is if this jack is by himself? I saw you said you separated the horses but does he have another donkey? If not, could you try putting one with him or at least have them share a fence line. Donkeys do not do well alone and perhaps that's why he's charging the fence? What Norah said is true about training. Donkeys have such a different mindset and need to be reasoned with not forced. I use clicker training and it's been great. Know you are in a difficult situation. So sorry.


----------



## mini horse mania

The lady I got him from flat out called me a liar....she basically dropped him off...I paid her $50 for gas.and she took my stallion as a even trade..and left...i took her word on him...then he killed my mini mare....almost ripped her throat out....I will geld him and get a Jenny or something....anything male...he tries to kill...any animal in heat...pig..cow.etc.he tries to kill....maybe he can get along with one of his kind..


----------



## Norah

:BigGrinGeld him and 1/2 your battle is over ...then train him... My donkey was picking up my mini by the neck and shaking her ...This is a normal Donkey thing, he thought she was an invader in his territory. I removed the donkey for a month and let the minis re establish a pecking order. The small mini found her legs, gained strength , and put the donkey in his rightful place once he returned. How is he hurting your other horses ...usually donkeys only do this to protect their territory . Give me a discription of the situation , and layout of your area , and i can help you out . But first you HAVE to geld him. We gelded willy 20 years ago after he was 7 years old or so because he was becomming aggressive towards others ...once gelded the problem more or less went away. Took 5 men to hold him down for the sedation




Donkeys can be aggressive , if you are unexpierenced then you shouldnt have a stallion, they can really hurt someone . now please make that appointment today


----------



## MountainWoman

Heather, so sorry the lady treated you so badly. Yes, definitely geld him and as you are able, start working with him with positive reinforcement. Also, find a buddy for him or at least one he can share a fence line with. My mini horses couldn't stand the donkeys so I kept them fenced near each other and over time they got used to each other and now they are all in turn out together. Donkeys are wonderful animals but very different from horses in the way they think and in the training you do. Can't make a donkey do anything he/she doesn't want to do. You have to reason with them. Anyway, sorry this happened to you. Let us know how you are doing.


----------



## mini horse mania

MountainWoman said:


> Heather, so sorry the lady treated you so badly. Yes, definitely geld him and as you are able, start working with him with positive reinforcement. Also, find a buddy for him or at least one he can share a fence line with. My mini horses couldn't stand the donkeys so I kept them fenced near each other and over time they got used to each other and now they are all in turn out together. Donkeys are wonderful animals but very different from horses in the way they think and in the training you do. Can't make a donkey do anything he/she doesn't want to do. You have to reason with them. Anyway, sorry this happened to you. Let us know how you are doing.


----------



## mini horse mania

MountainWoman said:


> Heather, so sorry the lady treated you so badly. Yes, definitely geld him and as you are able, start working with him with positive reinforcement. Also, find a buddy for him or at least one he can share a fence line with. My mini horses couldn't stand the donkeys so I kept them fenced near each other and over time they got used to each other and now they are all in turn out together. Donkeys are wonderful animals but very different from horses in the way they think and in the training you do. Can't make a donkey do anything he/she doesn't want to do. You have to reason with them. Anyway, sorry this happened to you. Let us know how you are doing.


Thanks. ..the vet should b out next week...I have tried to share a fence line with him with each of my animals. ..he simply climbs the fence....or.reaches over to bite them....kicks through the fence....or charges it and tears it down....I actually had to get his back legs loose last week as he climbed a cattle/pig panel with no regrets trying to get to the minis...I just don't understand him...he loves people. ...kids....and is a sweetheart. ...by himself.....


----------



## Norah

This lady sounds like a wack job for doing this to you !!! I am sure she couldnt handle him , and just found a sucker to take him....



I hate people that lie !!! I am sorry this happened to you . Let us know how he is doing once gelded . You might consider a larger Jenny as a companion , someone a bit older to keep that hooligan on his toes .


----------



## MountainWoman

Heather,

You sure do have your hands full and he definitely sounds as though he should have been put with an experienced jack owner. So very sorry for you and all you are going through. Norah's suggestion about a larger Jenny is a good one. So sorry that so called breeder put you through this. That is just so very wrong.


----------



## minimule

I haven't been on here in a long time but I used to be a regular...one of the reasons we have a mini donkey forum.

I'm sorry you lost your mare. Most people don't do the research they need to do prior to getting a jack. When I decided to get one, even a mini, all my donkey friends gave me advice. I had a packet over 40 pages thick entitled "Jack Attacks". It was a collection of true events of people being badly injured and killed by their loving jacks. You weren't lucky enough to have people to help you out. I'm not saying any of this is your fault OK! Donkeys are very rough when it comes to breeding. There is a lot of biting and kicking involved (typically). The breeder I bought mine from went from hand breeding to pasture breeding just because he was tired of getting bit and kicked.

Jacks go to a different plane when they want to breed. You can see their eyes glaze over and there isn't much you can do to break that trance. We started early on my boy with hand breeding and full control when breeding. One of my friends had a mini jack that he was using to breed mini mules. Jackson was like yours. He was insane. It took 2 people to handle him to do any breeding. He eventually killed himself by getting out to "breed" on his own and ran into a fence post breaking his neck.

Make sure your vet knows about donkeys. They react differently to the drugs than a horse does. Good luck in your endeavors and I'm sorry you got the short end of this stick. Not all donks act this way!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck

Holy cow this is scary!!!! I cannot believe this. All good information to know. Sorry you are going through this and good luck after the gelding! I think it will help you out.


----------



## Norah

I have to agree with mini muel 100% I have been on a walk with my 35 year old Donkey , and he saw a dog that in his eyes was a threat . He went after that dog like a panther . Thankfully Willy is well trained, if i were not handeling him with confidence and power he would have given Rover a good shake by the neck





Donkeys are some serious animals !! They are intelligent , and clever , they can outsmart any human any day of the week. I have to use the double lock in the tack room while i make dinner because Willy can open doors with his mouth , even turn a key .... I call him Freddy Kruger when its feeding time . lol


----------



## Helicopter

Yes, donkey Jacks can be very dangerous animals. Testosterone is a cruel master and Jacks seem to be at the mercy of their testosterone.

Geld him ASAP.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

Hi Shawana...I havent been on for awhile either, and I'm the mod!!!!!!! BAD ME, I think we need to get on more often and help out alot of the new ones on here.



Now on to the post ...I am sorry to hear about your jack and mare, but you really should have done ALOT of research before ever deciding on a jack. Jacks are nothing like handling a stallion when it comes to breeding,only those who know what they are doing should attempt to handle one, even the sweetest friendliest jack around can turn in a instant when they want to breed. AND, gelding him will not make him a instant companion. I have seen alot (and owned) quit a few jacks who had been cut later in life and the instinct to breed never changed. PLEASE, talk to people and do research on how to handle a jack..even after he is cut, before someone gets hurt. I would only put a larger jenny in with him..one that can definitely take care of his aggression, if need be. DO NOT trust him at any point with small mares or jennys, until YOU feel comfortable enough with yourself that you could actually go in the paddock and seperate them if a fight should happen, without you getting hurt in the process. Remember a donkey is not handled or trained like a horse, and with a donkey alot of times working with them..it can seem like its been one step forward and ten steps back, and also a donkey will never ever do anything until he is 150% sure about it, which inclues trusting you... So, your problem will take alot of time and patience to work out, with the possiblility of it never happening. Our jacks have all been trained to only be allowed to breed when they are secured by a post with a halter and a lead and either my hubby or myself bring the jennys or mares up to them..only then can they breed . You need ot be in full control, when a jack is breeding they just "zone out" to a differant planet..


----------



## mini horse mania

I gave him away,the man that got him is going to use him as a jack...he is experienced with them...i made him aware of everything this guy has done...he is planning on breeding his jennys with him,then separating them if they cant get along.i never want another donkey..this has been,terror.thank you everyone,i certainly know more now than before.i assumed they were like eeyore...boy was I wrong!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

PLEASE do not judge the temperment of all donkeys by ONE BREEDING jack. It sounds like he was being a typical jack (no, I am NOT saying all jacks are this rough) and you just didnt have the experience or knowledge to know how to deal with this. Regardless of what animal anyone decided to buy, the prospective owner should always do as much research as possible..especially if it is a "first time" ownership, as it does sound like this was your first jack. I had a Zedonk a few years back, his training was going great, and then one day he slipped his halter..hubby had to lasso him, we threw him and got his halter back on..but he was like a completely differant animal after that..he had reverted back to being a wild zebra..I thought I had done research on zedonks, but nothing had prepared me to expect this from my sweetheart of a zedonk.. nothing had been mentioned about some going back to being wild..everything just talked about how terrible hard they were to train..I found out afterwards..that this was a common problem with them..so I guess we all learn by our mistakes. He went to a breeder of zebras, and is a happy camper living the life of leisure. I guess I am just trying to say it can happen to any animal and it is the owners full responsibility to know how to cope with the situation to the best of there ability. Another thing, I have seen so many times in the past and it is still happening..so many people see small horses and think...BREED them..how many large horse farms do you know of that has more then a stallion or two on..most people with a few full size horses dont even think of owning a stallion (we had arabs and saddlebreds prior to the miniatures, and we did have ONE stallion, but most of our friends did not own a stud) but yet with minis it seems like every farm with a mini mare or two has to have a stallion if not more then one. My question is always the same to new mini owners/breeders...are you prepared to see a mare thru a bad dystocia or are you prepared to see the heartbreak when your mare delivers a dwarf?? (and you would be surprised at how many dont know a dwarf when one is born..or even the signs of dwarfism) They usually look at me like I dont know what I am talking about.... until it happens, this is why I stress RESEARCH and research. The more you know the better it will be. BTY...There are alof of donkeys that are just like Eeyore, you just have to find the right one..they really are loveable longears, and to really know one is to love one. Give them another chance..dont judge all of them by one bad experience.


----------



## MountainWoman

I'm so glad you found a home for him and I know from reading your posts, you really suffered. The person who sold him to you certainly misled you. But if you do like donkeys, you might want to try a jenny in the future. Donkeys are incredible animals and add an entirely different dimension from the horses. Mine follow me around the farm and are always looking for love. Here's their cute little faces.




There are always donkeys in rescue looking for homes and there are wonderful breeders out there who will help you find the right match. Just so sorry that you went through such a trauma.


----------



## dixie_belle

This past year I got a mini donkey to run with my four mini horses. He was young at the time....maybe 9 months old. As soon as the weather cooled off and fly season was over I had him gelded, although at the time he was showing no "manly" behavior. He has turned out to be the sweetest little guy ever. When I let all the boys out to graze, he stays behind because he wants some mommy love. He'll follow me around like a puppy, although he absolutely refused to be led. (typical donkey) I'm thrilled with him so don't judge all donkeys by the one you had. If you want another one, bet one who is young. Go see him at his home. Watch how he interacts with whatever is in the pasture with him. And geld him right away. All our animals here (with the exception of the chickens) have been fixed. And that includes my hubby!!! Testosterone is a horrible thing. LOL


----------



## Helicopter

I'm glad you were able to find a willing home for him. I think you have saved yourself a heap of heartbreak.

Smart move.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz

Shoot him. There is no need for dangerous animals like that. Gelding will not change his attitude, that's not an unusual donkey trait, just usually not this extreme! Donkies are quite commonly used as guard animals, attacking and killing predators. Yours seems to have taken that aggression way too far. There are plenty of good donkies around, especially jacks. Return him to the previous owner, or bury him and find another.

Ah, I see you gave him away. Personally I owuldn't have passed the problem onto someone else, even someone who is experienced. There are too many GOOD animals, even jacks, out there to waste time on a dangerous one like this. I've owned several full sized breeding jacks and they were very aggressive sexually, but had enough manners to be polite and respectful. Just persistant.


----------



## Katiean

The place that I board my minis raises mini donkeys. They have a 34 (?) year old gelding that they gelded late in life that runs the barn area. They have a pen of Jenny's, a pen of mini mares, a few big horses and their Jacks are in with a few Big horses. I have never seen any problems. I had a few options when I moved my horses. I chose the donkey farm because I heard that donkeys would protect the other animals. My minis are in their own pen but there are no problems with the donkeys hurting anyone. Sorry you had such a big problem with your jack.


----------



## Jean A

Getting ready to introduce my gelded donkeys back to the barn..and the new horses. Slowly...Very slowly..

The boys have been together since birth..and with Darlene, our old Angus heifer since they were 8 months old. I know they'll like the companionship..but I am still worried. They are calm, friendly..and can lead with a shoestring. Only because they want to, however, haha.Foot trimming is another matter.

Jennys can also be owley..might try a young gelding for all around getting along.


----------



## minifancier

Sorry to hear about your lose. Glad you found a home for him.

I raised a Jack from 6 months old up until I sold him at 6 years of age.

Now it was the only animal I had and he was the sweetest mini donk I have ever owned, and would trust me so much i not only could bring him in the house at times, but also hauled him in the backseat of my car. Just like the mini mare pictured in the avatar.~! I hauled her once for over 350 miles t amino show, and came back with 6 ribbons. It was neat to pull into a show and have the horse in the car. LOL

And just before I sold him I had him gelded and the guy that I sold him too also brings him in the house~! I may get another one this spring. Have no other animals so I can spend plenty of time with him.


----------



## ponypassion

_Most of these responses are giving jacks a bad name. I've had mini donks for 25 years and always have company for my boys. Some live with each other some live with big horses. I would never put an older one in with livestock unless he had the temperment for it. And some do. I think people should EDUCATE themselves first before going into any new venture and use COMMON sense. Introduce new animals gradually!!_


----------



## chandab

ponypassion said:


> _Most of these responses are giving jacks a bad name. I've had mini donks for 25 years and always have company for my boys. Some live with each other some live with big horses. I would never put an older one in with livestock unless he had the temperment for it. And some do. I think people should EDUCATE themselves first before going into any new venture and use COMMON sense. Introduce new animals gradually!!_


Good point. I have a friend with mini horses and mini donks, as far as breeding goes its strictly donks or minis, no mules or hinnies. She winters the jack and the stallion together and they get along just fine, and in the summer each are turned out with their respective herds and are quiet respectful (at least from what I've seen and heard).


----------



## circlesinthesand

This wasn't mentioned but with behavior that extreme...could he have been a cryptorchid? Did anyone check? could you even check if he was that bad? A few years back, We were given a weanling jack (who we had full intentions of gelding) he was a sweet boy, did his job of guarding the goats very well but he never 'developed' He was always seperated him from our mares (didn't want any possibility of mules on our good broodmares!) and when we realized he just wasn't going to drop we found a new home for him to protect cattle without any horses or other donkeys around (I wasn't wanting to spend the $600+ on a free donkey to have him gelded surgically when his only purpose was livestock protection.)

Having had a crypt horse colt, I do know that it can completely change their behavior, they're in pain. They get aggressive, they do things that normal studs will do but they do it amped up x10! My sweet imprinted well mannered foal, who is now my sweet easy to handle 9 yr old gelding, was becoming an absolute terror during the 3 months it took me to find the right vet. We usually geld as soon as they are developed as yearlings and start to get worked up over the ladies, I brought him to the vet and oops...discovered he only had one. I immediately started researching a vet, and he slowly got worse. By the time I hauled him to the vet, I was embarrassed to unload him he was so uncontrollable. The ladies at the vet office said he wasn't the worse they had seen, in fact they said he was great for them and they could tell I had put the training into him (he stayed at vets for 2 weeks because we had damage from a hurricane and no roof on my barn) but having never experienced this before and always having well mannered horses I was appalled by his behavior. My horses just don't charge and bite and act goofy like that. They don't try to pull my arm out of my socket coming out of the trailer, and they definitely don't turn and try to kick the vet tech. I don't allow things like that but there was no stopping him til after the surgery! He was still a little rough for a few weeks after I brought him home but it was different, his manner was different, he didn't have a sour face and I think most of that was because he was confined so much with only hand walking and then eventually very limited turnout so that he would heal. He was pure energy bursting at the seams. When he finally was cleared for turnout I almost had a heart attack when he went to performing aerial acts of supernatural proportions!

By the time he worked all that energy out, he was back to being my sweet boy. Now don't get me wrong, he's still a forceful personality, and in the pasture he is the boss, even over the donkey, but I'd have hated to see what he'd have been like as a 2 yr old cryptorchid colt!


----------

